# Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Shift Bracket Bushings*

Our billet aluminum bushings were designed to replace the factory rubber bushings that hold the shift linkage bracket to the top of the transmission's bell-housing/case. Our shift bracket bushings will eliminate any and all slop from the bracket assembly and will transform the way your gearbox responds. 

Every bushing kit is made in-house on our CNC lathes from T6061 aluminum. Once machined they are treated to hard-coat anodizing which ensures protection against corrosion in the harshest of elements. It also allows us to cover these under our lifetime warranty.

Verdict Motorsports' shift bushings were the original, and are still the best selling, most popular bushing replacements amongst owners and enthusiasts alike. Not to mention the most affordable!

Compatibility: 
Our bushings can be used with the following transmissions found in transverse VW & Audi applications
_
Volkswagen:_

Corrado SLC
B4 Passat VR6 5 speed
MKIII VR6 5 speed
MKIV 5 & 6 speed
MKIV .:R32
MKV Rabbit, GTI/Jetta
MKVI Golf, GTI/Jetta & Golf R

_Audi:
_
MK1 TT 5 & 6 speed
MK2 TT 6 speed
A3 6 speed
S3 6 speed

- Our bushings are compatible with most transverse Volkswagen and Audi models with the exception of Corrado G60 and Passat G60. To verify compatibility for your vehicle feel free to give us a call! 

- Verdict Motorsports Shift Bracket Bushings are compatible with most short shifters as well as 42 Draft Designs' Cable End Bushings. Both will eliminate any unwanted movement throughout the bracket and cable assembly. Subsequently creating a trouble free shifting experience.

Installation: 
Installation takes between 15-45 minutes (depending on year/make/model).

Shipping:
All orders are processed and ship within 24 hours via First Class or Priority mail. 

*FREE SHIPPING* on our billet shift bracket bushings is being offered throughout the month of December!!!

Simply enter "Free Shipping" in the coupon code box to get your set delivered for only $26.00!!!


_To place your order or to learn more_ *Select Here*


----------



## forcedfed (Jul 30, 2006)

Is it a complete set for $ 20


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (forcedfed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcedfed* »_Is it a complete set for $ 20

Sure is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Cool Stuff good Price!!
I like that battery relocation kit! Any more pics?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (vdubguy97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubguy97* »_Cool Stuff good Price!!
I like that battery relocation kit! Any more pics?

I've got some more floating around. Shoot me a PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

these seem to be all the rage these days. I have them from another vendor and they are nice.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ejg3855)*

PMs replied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

web site says it's back order? are they ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (autoxtrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autoxtrem* »_web site says it's back order? are they ready to ship

Yeah sorry about that. The quantity on our server wasn't updated, but we have PLENTY in stock and will ship same day.


----------



## tainted_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

PM Sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tainted_demon)*

Just bought a set


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Me too


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*

got em


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

How about shipping to South Africa, postal code 1500? Price please


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

BUMP...


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (Yosh_Cupra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yosh_Cupra* »_How about shipping to South Africa, postal code 1500? Price please









Check your PM


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What about the rubber bushing that is higher on the bracket, on the left in the picture?


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Its the one laying on the table http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*

On the website the picture only shows three bushing pairs (like the one above), I'm asking if there shouldn't be four...


----------



## number1275 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_On the website the picture only shows three bushing pairs (like the one above), I'm asking if there shouldn't be four...

The bracket uses three bushings.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (number1275)*

purchase made


----------



## forcedfed (Jul 30, 2006)

I thought the MK4 1.8t uses four bushings ( I could be wrong)


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (forcedfed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_purchase made

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *forcedfed* »_I thought the MK4 1.8t uses four bushings ( I could be wrong)

Only three


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_purchase made

x2


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (vdubguy97)*

Ok so I got them and went to install them in my TTq and it turns out my car has different bushings than the 02j MkIV - they are solid, so I don't need these bushings







I'll sell them for $20, please PM me for Paypal info. Sorry for the bad news Verdict....


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Ok so I got them and went to install them in my TTq and it turns out my car has different bushings than the 02j MkIV - they are solid, so I don't need these bushings







I'll sell them for $20, please PM me for Paypal info. Sorry for the bad news Verdict....

Hmm... I think you may be mistaking the factory bushings for solid ones. There is also a zinc coated metal insert that is used with the factory bushings, but these replace both of those. 
Either that or you may be trying to install them somewhere else..
I've installed these on a local customer's 225, so I know they work. I also just checked on ETKA for a couple different model years for the 1st gen TT and it still shows the bracket and rubber bushings, so hit me up so we can get you taken care of!
- Phil


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i got mine in the mail yesterday. they will be installed one of these days. still got a bunch of work to do before i need to worry about shifting it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Where do you guys have these made? Sent ya a pm


----------



## tainted_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

I wasn't supplied with a tracking number for my order







I want to install these when I do my clutch swap but I don't know where they are!

Also:

_Quote, originally posted by *bbeach* »_Where do you guys have these made? Sent ya a pm

*These bushings are made in-house on our cnc lathes* from T6061 aluminum and will fit the following applications:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (tainted_demon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tainted_demon* »_I wasn't supplied with a tracking number for my order







I want to install these when I do my clutch swap but I don't know where they are! 

PM Sent! 
For those inquiring about tracking numbers, USPS doesn't issue them for first class mailings, but only delivery confirmation. We're seeing anywhere from next day to 6 business days for domestic and international shipping. However if you've got any questions regarding your order don't hesitate to drop me a line! 
- Phil


----------



## blkmgc20 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Installed mine today in 30 minutes. Excellent mod paired up with my DG shortshifter; definitely gives more solid shifts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (blkmgc20)*

Free Bump. For some nice bushings and fast shipping, took 10mins to put in as well..


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Not to sound dumb, but I recently installed a set of solid brass "shift bushings" that installed in place of the rubber in the cable end links. I thought that was shift bushings. Where do these go on the trans or on the shifter inside the cabin, and how does it stiffen up the shifting. 
I feel like a noob...


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (tainted_demon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tainted_demon* »_Also:

*These bushings are made in-house on our cnc lathes* from T6061 aluminum and will fit the following applications: 

I'm local and was wondering of the shop name. Thanks for your "clarification". 
Installed them today. Seem decent so far. No huge gain but for $20, you can't go wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

where is the DIY link at?


----------



## macdadmorgan (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*

I have seen these being turned out, and its a top of the line machine shop, if my 4cyl O2A's had these bushings I would have 2 sets by now.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tjettta01* »_where is the DIY link at?
I was starting to make one but I had a change of plans. I'll make one later this evening for the hell of it.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*

How much of a difference do these make??


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tjettta01* »_where is the DIY link at?

You really need step-by-step instructions for three bolts? 
1. Unbolt bolts
2. Remove rubber bushings (however you want)
3. Install new bushings and reinstall bolts


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

i am asking where is the location of the bolts. 
From what i see, all i see is they are selling 4 bolts and i have no idea where they go. Its a mystery!
so where are the shift bushings located on our cars?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*

almost under the air box, closer to the engine.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

lol, i dont have an airbox, all i got is a Intake filter, now where do i look?


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I found this out just recently. Follow the shift cable end links on top the trans. back to near the firewall, there you will see a metal bracket that holds that two shifter cables, then you will see the THREE mounting bolts (not four) that secure it to the trans. You need to remove your air box to get to the top of the trans. where its located http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tjettta01* »_lol, i dont have an airbox, all i got is a Intake filter, now where do i look? 

you have issues man


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tjettta01* »_lol, i dont have an airbox, all i got is a Intake filter, now where do i look? 

What people meant to say is its under the air box on top of the transmission. These bushings hold the shift cable bracket that mounts to the transmission case. Here is a picture to give you a better idea.
















If you have any questions drop me a line and I'll get you on the right path. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tainted_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

Here is a good shot of the mounting bolt location:

It's almost right under you turbo inlet pipe. Undo the 3 13mm bolts, pop out the center bushing, then the rubber, and install the new bushings. Tighten it back up to 18ft/lbs (I think ) and reconnect the linkages to the shift tower, if you removed them.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (tainted_demon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Updated first page:
Free shipping anywhere in North America (Canada, U.S. and Mexico)!


----------



## BigTimBigTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

this **** better be free for me and call me back


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (BigTimBigTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigTimBigTurbo* »_this **** better be free for me and call me back

Tim, you got PM


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Installed mine today. You totally don't have to remove that entire bracket. Leave it connected to the lines. Just take it off of the shift weight and the 3 bolts.
Then push out the old metal center, cut the top of the rubber bushing off with an exacto and remove. Then install the new.


----------



## GTIolot (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (ncsumecheng)*

so this just tightns up the shifting feel?


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (ncsumecheng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ncsumecheng* »_Installed mine today. You totally don't have to remove that entire bracket. Leave it connected to the lines. Just take it off of the shift weight and the 3 bolts.
Then push out the old metal center, cut the top of the rubber bushing off with an exacto and remove. Then install the new.

what does the car feel like after installing it? better? worse?
I know installing a dogbone mount is a big difference, how about this item?


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*

ill let you guys know! i ordered mine sunday night and hopefully should see em wednesday or thurs.
ill give you an update as I have not yet intalled a dogbone or short shifter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tainted_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm still waiting for mine, stupid customs!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (tainted_demon)*

All orders shipped.

_Quote, originally posted by *tainted_demon* »_I'm still waiting for mine, stupid customs!

Customs can be a real PITA some times.


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just placed my order, looking forward to getting them!


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Nice price. I'm in.


----------



## JWoody (May 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (IzVW)*

O2M owners it may be somewhat difficult to reach the nut on the hole next to the block, use a 13mm deep socket with extension to get in there and plenty of light. You may want to disconnect your cables to your shifter to get some more room. Once you get the inserts into this hole make sure they are flush as you will not be able to line up the other two holes toward the drivers side...
-J


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JWoody)*

ha, i was going to say the same thing, not as easy as a 5spd. 
otherwise I find that the shifter feels more precise, once I get my ss I think it will feel very precise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (supersoaker50)*

^ Yeah o2m is a little more difficult, but not impossible by any means.

Anodized bushings are now available:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Got some of these, awesome. Shifting is improved greatly...


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

These bushing plus the Speed Source bushings= Awesome Shifter feel. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (vdubguy97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubguy97* »_These bushing plus the Speed Source bushings= Awesome Shifter feel. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


you said, "these bushings" plus something else.... whats the something else that makes a good shifter feel?
where are the speed source bushings at?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## tainted_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Awwww anodized! I ordered too soon








I got mine on Monday and got them in just a few hours ago. Shifting is more precise now, defiantly a good buy! 
_free bump







_


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (tainted_demon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tainted_demon* »_Awwww anodized! I ordered too soon








I got mine on Monday and got them in just a few hours ago. Shifting is more precise now, defiantly a good buy! 
_free bump







_

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
All orders have shipped!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well guys, the special is officially "over", but I've been getting lots of emails and PMs asking whether or not they can still get in on the reduced rate. The fact of the matter is we're happy selling them at $20.00 shipped, so they're going to stay at this rate from here on out.
See the initial post for updates and such.
- Phil


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Weekend bump.
Nearing almost 500 sets sold








Glad you guys like them so much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slammed86golf (Aug 2, 2006)

do you guys take paypal?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (slammed86golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slammed86golf* »_do you guys take paypal?

Sure do.


----------



## slammed86golf (Aug 2, 2006)

On the website I don't see paypal only MasterCard and visa pm the info I would like to buy a set. Thanks


----------



## richa3turbo (Feb 2, 2003)

I fitted these a couple of weeks back and they've made a marked improvement on shift feel. I was a little sceptical at first and thought for the same of $20 it was worth a go, but i am very glad i did.
They are really easy to fit...took me about 10 minutes.
thanks guys!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (richa3turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slammed86golf* »_On the website I don't see paypal only MasterCard and visa pm the info I would like to buy a set. Thanks

PM Sent. 

_Quote, originally posted by *richa3turbo* »_I fitted these a couple of weeks back and they've made a marked improvement on shift feel. I was a little sceptical at first and thought for the same of $20 it was worth a go, but i am very glad i did.
They are really easy to fit...took me about 10 minutes.
thanks guys!

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## macdadmorgan (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bump it up for some great guys.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (macdadmorgan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macdadmorgan* »_Bump it up for some great guys.

Thanks Morgan


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*FV-QR*

order placed!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (judoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judoGTI* »_order placed!
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yumann (Nov 15, 2004)

How much for shipping to UK?
Do you get three bushes?
Thanks


_Modified by yumann at 6:51 AM 8-14-2009_


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*FV-QR*

These are great. It definitely takes some of the slop out of shifting. Between this and filling my shift linkages with hard rubber it almost feels like I have a honda shifter/gearbox!
And FWIW it took me 23 minutes so you bastards that say it takes about 10 are f**cking liars.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (judoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judoGTI* »_These are great. It definitely takes some of the slop out of shifting.  Between this and filling my shift linkages with hard rubber it almost feels like I have a honda shifter/gearbox!
And FWIW it took me 23 minutes so you bastards that say it takes about 10 are f**cking liars.

Good to hear. It is possible to do them in 10 minutes, just need some practice. Once you do it a dozen times you get a knack for it







...So get out there and install them for some other forum members


----------



## yumann (Nov 15, 2004)

bump got a price for me?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (yumann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumann* »_bump got a price for me?

PM sent


----------



## yumann (Nov 15, 2004)

Cool got you msg but for some reason I cant sent pm.
I take it thats for 3 bushes?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (yumann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumann* »_Cool got you msg but for some reason I cant sent pm.
I take it thats for 3 bushes?

Yes, there are 3 bushings in the kit.


----------



## yumann (Nov 15, 2004)

Cool just place order for 02m cheers


----------



## yumann (Nov 15, 2004)

You get my email regarding my order?
Just realised it wont fit.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (yumann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumann* »_You get my email regarding my order?
Just realised it wont fit.

^ Check your email


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Tuesday bump


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Holiday weekend bump, Everyone drive safe


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Beginning of the week bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

got these when they first came out, i did notice a stiffer shift, would recommend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_got these when they first came out, i did notice a stiffer shift, would recommend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## are-jay (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I am going to get some as soon as I get home from work


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (are-jay)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

ordered


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (mescaline)*


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

got mine yesterday...man you fast.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (mescaline)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

nice stuff guys


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (carbide01)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks Phil, Just got them in, sweet product.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001TTransport* »_Thanks Phil, Just got them in, sweet product. 

Thanks Dave


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Monday bump!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

got mine in last nite. took about an hour or so. "smoke breaks" but yea deff works fixed my prob and well worth the 20 bucks and install time


----------



## Hassenpfeffer (Dec 19, 2005)

This is a sweet product. Such a simple thing can make such a difference in shift feel.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (Hassenpfeffer)*

^^ Thanks for the feedback guys!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*

I had them in my last three cars, put them in my buddies raddo and another friends Jetta, and now I have two more sets.... one for my current golf and another to just sit on








Fantastic product, simple yet affective inginuity and fast shipping. If you are thinking about buying these, stop thinking and just do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings (vwnut18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnut18t* »_
I had them in my last three cars, put them in my buddies raddo and another friends Jetta, and now I have two more sets.... one for my current golf and another to just sit on








Fantastic product, simple yet affective inginuity and fast shipping. If you are thinking about buying these, stop thinking and just do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks Adam


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thanks Adam









No problem. You gotta rep what is good you know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SHVD EURO (Nov 3, 2009)

just placed my order http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (SHVD EURO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHVD EURO* »_just placed my order http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SHVD EURO (Nov 3, 2009)

is there some way to track my order?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (SHVD EURO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHVD EURO* »_is there some way to track my order?

PM sent Nick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I installed my set in my mk4 tuesday. They actually made a noticable diference. Shifting seems to be a bit more solid. definitely more feel. The snick, snick is more pronounced. I have a neuspeed shift box and I still noticed a difference.


----------



## vr6-vw-gti-zd (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*

i installed mine today ... there is a little difference in the feel but i still have side to side and up and down play ... any ideas on really what to do?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (vr6-vw-gti-zd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6-vw-gti-zd* »_i installed mine today ... there is a little difference in the feel but i still have side to side and up and down play ... any ideas on really what to do?


We're working on something currently to remedy that as well.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mumbly0051 (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*

Ordering right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pumped to try. I have shifter inserts, audi tt weight and EIP tuning side to side bracket... Feels nice as is... Can't wait for it to be better


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings (mumbly0051)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mumbly0051* »_Ordering right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pumped to try. I have shifter inserts, audi tt weight and EIP tuning side to side bracket... Feels nice as is... Can't wait for it to be better


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*

Got mine yesterday! 
Mint! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings (AmIdYfReAk)*


----------



## onepointeightdub (Feb 14, 2008)

You're gonna need to send me your paypal link so I can get anodized black ones..







I spend so much money on little things..


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (onepointeightdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onepointeightdub* »_You're gonna need to send me your paypal link so I can get anodized black ones..







I spend so much money on little things..

PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*

pmd


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings (sounrealx)*

Replied to PMs!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*

Everyone have a wonderful holiday, drive safe


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Would you be able to ship to the UK?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Would you be able to ship to the UK?


We ship world wide all the time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

How much all in to the UK and whats your paypal?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sent ya a PM Andrew http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

All PMs returned


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Everyone enjoy your New Years


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Did you send my kit out yet Noah?
With me been over the pond i know it will take a little longer


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Did you send my kit out yet Noah?
With me been over the pond i know it will take a little longer

Yes sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Some international orders have been a little slow with the holiday. Let me know when they show


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Thought they would be at this time of the year


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thought they would be at this time of the year

Sent ya a PM sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## onepointeightdub (Feb 14, 2008)

Mine came extremely late.. I blame the post.. Thanks for the bushings Phil I got them installed today and also reset the linkage and everything feels pretty bang on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (onepointeightdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onepointeightdub* »_Mine came extremely late.. I blame the post.. Thanks for the bushings Phil I got them installed today and also reset the linkage and everything feels pretty bang on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Yeah USPS managed to delay a few orders because of the holidays, but all arrived whether on time or three weeks after. How beat up was the package Jan?


----------



## onepointeightdub (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

It was definitely beat up, holes were showing and it's ripped in parts. Bubble wrap saved the whole thing! I got the second set today which was much quicker than the first package so the holiday rush is definitely to blame. Thanks for the great customer service. Still looking at that top mount manifold for a big turbo setup intently and been thinking long and hard about it too. But the bumper got smashed up this winter. Already have a new replacement summer set up just kickin back waiting for paint. The second bushings are marked "RTS" for the mailman tomorrow. Couldnt say anymore about the good service Phil. Thanks so much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







! 
I guess I should write about the product. My impression of this product is that it's good for those that do not wan't that too notchy a feel for the shifts but want real precise shifts between gears. You get a better feel for the vibrations in and out of each gear. So the feel for double clutching gets more precise and will take some more skill to do. It's actually helped with my driving and feel of the transmission. Downshifting and revmatching becomes more specific and a treat to perform. It's definitely a good product that replaces the oem rubber bushings especially for the price and ease of install. Plus you just know it will last. Again awesome service from Phil and will look forward to future purchases.


_Modified by onepointeightdub at 8:13 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (onepointeightdub)*

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01TornadoWolf (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*

just ordered... will review once they're installed.
BUMP!


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings (01TornadoWolf)*

Probably going to pick a set of these up soon now that the R SS and 42DD Bushings are in. Probably wrong order to do it but meh.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings (Vee-Dubber-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vee-Dubber-GLI* »_Probably going to pick a set of these up soon now that the R SS and 42DD Bushings are in. Probably wrong order to do it but meh.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*

6 speed pics


----------



## 18tboi (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*

pm'd


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings (18tboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18tboi* »_pm'd

Back at ya!


----------



## cdartha (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*

on the 6-speed, there are only 2 mounts, right?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings (cdartha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdartha* »_on the 6-speed, there are only 2 mounts, right? 

No, still three http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

just installed my bushings today...excellent makes shifting even wiith the b&m much better


----------



## cdartha (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*

really? couldnt see where the 3rd location is. i see the 2 that are in the pics above.... where is the 3rd?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings (cdartha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdartha* »_really? couldnt see where the 3rd location is. i see the 2 that are in the pics above.... where is the 3rd?

The 3rd is to the left of the left cable in the above picture. Its still on the bell housing, just closer to the block then the other two.


----------



## BIG MACK 310 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*








these things are awsome!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings (BIG MACK 310)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The 3rd is to the left of the left cable in the above picture. Its still on the bell housing, just closer to the block then the other two.
Its on a bolt head that holds the engine/transmission together. I have had that thing off a time or 2.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings (IAmTheNacho)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01TornadoWolf (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*

installed mine over the weekend. was very skeptical that they would even make a difference...
I was proven wrong the second I went out for a test drive. Much more positive feeling when shifting and, unlike before, it's much easier to feel when you've shifted into gear. Makes quick shifting much, much easier!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings (01TornadoWolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01TornadoWolf* »_installed mine over the weekend. was very skeptical that they would even make a difference...
I was proven wrong the second I went out for a test drive. Much more positive feeling when shifting and, unlike before, it's much easier to feel when you've shifted into gear. Makes quick shifting much, much easier!

Thanks for the feedback Joel


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Verdict Motorsports Shift Bushings ([email protected])*

Ordered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm in the other end of MA, lets see how fast they get here











_Modified by White Jetta at 5:30 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

Just ordered a set from New Mexico looking forward to installing!


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (jennekke)*

Just got them in today free bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (White Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *White Jetta* »_Just got them in today free bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks


----------



## Vr6Heathen (Mar 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

just ordered mine, cant wait to get them installed.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Vr6Heathen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Heathen* »_just ordered mine, cant wait to get them installed.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vr6Heathen (Mar 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

just got mine in the mail. took 4 days to get here, can't beat that for free shipping, I know this is a stupid question but is there a diy. just wanna check it out before i get started.
Edit: so i got them installed, everything went pretty good, pain in the ass to get to some of the bolts but after i got the bushings out it was a breeze to install the new bushings.
Anywho, I still have sloppy shifting. 
If you look at the pic below what I think is the problem is that the shifter lever (red arrow) is loose. And the bolt (circled yellow) that I think should be tighter doesnt tighten down. Any info would be awesome thanks.








And the shifter bushings themselves are awesome, quality is spot on thank you again.


_Modified by Vr6Heathen at 5:06 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Vr6Heathen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Heathen* »_just got mine in the mail. took 4 days to get here, can't beat that for free shipping, I know this is a stupid question but is there a diy. just wanna check it out before i get started.
Edit: so i got them installed, everything went pretty good, pain in the ass to get to some of the bolts but after i got the bushings out it was a breeze to install the new bushings.
Anywho, I still have sloppy shifting. 
If you look at the pic below what I think is the problem is that the shifter lever (red arrow) is loose. And the bolt (circled yellow) that I think should be tighter doesnt tighten down. Any info would be awesome thanks.








And the shifter bushings themselves are awesome, quality is spot on thank you again.


Bobby,
Try removing the nut and pulling the shift lever off. Once its off you'll see that its splined and only installs one way. I've seen people remove them and not seat them properly in the past, so that's very well what could be happening.


----------



## Vr6Heathen (Mar 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i tried removing the nut and it just spins. My shift lever is stock and to my knowledge has never been removed, I'm thinking its stripped. 


_Modified by Vr6Heathen at 9:42 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I received my shifter bushings a while ago and finally got a chance to install them last week. Install was straightforward, but removing the stock bushings was a bit of a pain in the ass. After installing, I didn't notice an immediate difference, but after driving for a while, the improvement is clear. Shifting feels more "solid" overall and there's less slop in the shifter.
Prior to my purchase, I was considering the ForceFed bushings, but the difference between the two is insignificant, especially considering that anything is an improvement over the stock bushings. For $20 shipped, you can't beat Verdict Motorsport's pricing!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bootymac* »_I received my shifter bushings a while ago and finally got a chance to install them last week. Install was straightforward, but removing the stock bushings was a bit of a pain in the ass. After installing, I didn't notice an immediate difference, but after driving for a while, the improvement is clear. Shifting feels more "solid" overall and there's less slop in the shifter.
Prior to my purchase, I was considering the ForceFed bushings, but the difference between the two is insignificant, especially considering that anything is an improvement over the stock bushings. For $20 shipped, you can't beat Verdict Motorsport's pricing!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks for the feedback Ed


----------



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Fitted mine yesterday on my Skoda Octavia.
New on the left, old on the right:








They go here (looking down from the right-hand side of the engine bay, under the airbox:








10 minutes with a 13mm socket and:








I was somewhat sceptical about whether they'd made any difference but for $24 US delivered to New Zealand I thought I'd give them a go.
And guess what? They DO make a difference! My gear change is more precise feeling and that notchy-ness I had in second has gone.
Definitely worth a go!
Very quick email response from Phil and speedy delivery. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (RobClubley)*

Thanks for the feedback Rob!


----------



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I've been praising the product on the UK Skoda forum and the New Zealand VAG forum so you might get a few more orders


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RobClubley)*

Pics of said Octavia?


----------



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

There are many pics here:
http://www.pimpmyskoda.co.uk/


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (RobClubley)*

Wow Rob, really diggin the Skoda!


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Just ordered a set, can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast bunny (Jan 4, 2004)

i just order a set for my mk1 cant wait


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (fast bunny)*

I put these in last night, and i like them so much that i made a short diy

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-motorsports-alumuminum-shifter-bushings-DIY


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

sounrealx said:


> I put these in last night, and i like them so much that i made a short diy
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...id=27


 Very cool :thumbup:


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

interesting stuff!


----------



## paulmistletoe (Feb 21, 2006)

I just installed a set in my MK3 VR and the difference was huge. Easy install great product and even better results. I heart you Verdict no ****!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

paulmistletoe said:


> I just installed a set in my MK3 VR and the difference was huge. Easy install great product and even better results. I heart you Verdict no ****!


Hahaha!

Thanks a lot :thumb:


----------



## lamarvannoy (Jan 29, 2010)

T.i.t.s. Tits tits tits


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Hope everyone enjoys their holiday weekend!


----------



## lamarvannoy (Jan 29, 2010)

these bushings are TITS. Best 20 you can spend 4 a fun little mod


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

lamarvannoy said:


> these bushings are TITS. Best 20 you can spend 4 a fun little mod


 Thanks :beer:


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

Cheap, good quality, fast shipping and great customer service. Thanks VMS :thumbup:


----------



## sketzshane (May 21, 2010)

How much for a set of these sent to Fl 33122 for my 90 Corrado? send me a pm or reply here


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

sketzshane said:


> How much for a set of these sent to Fl 33122 for my 90 Corrado? send me a pm or reply here


 $20usd shipped


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

dang... i just ordered 42dd bushings a few days ago. wish i had come across this sooner.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

flodubba said:


> dang... i just ordered 42dd bushings a few days ago. wish i had come across this sooner.


 That's the beauty, you can use both! 

The 42dd bushings are for the cable ends, these are for the linkage bracket that holds the cable ends


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

Righteous!


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

Can you pm me with an email address to pay with paypal?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

flodubba said:


> Can you pm me with an email address to pay with paypal?


 
You've got mail!


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You've got mail!


 Just made an order during lunch. I can't wait to get the with the 42dd bushings :cheers:


----------



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

Just fitted the 42DD bushings. Combined with the Verdict ones it feels awesome.


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

performs just as it looks. good!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

RobClubley said:


> Just fitted the 42DD bushings. Combined with the Verdict ones it feels awesome.


^ Looks great Rob!


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

Got mine last week and installed over this past weekend. I can definitely tell the difference with these along with the 42dd's shift bushings. Now I have to address the play in the shifter itself. ... Short shift kit?


----------



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

flodubba said:


> Got mine last week and installed over this past weekend. I can definitely tell the difference with these along with the 42dd's shift bushings. Now I have to address the play in the shifter itself. ... Short shift kit?


I have the Forge one and I like it. Great for the money.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Corey45810 (May 12, 2010)

Just ordered some a few minutes ago for the GTI. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Corey45810 said:


> Just ordered some a few minutes ago for the GTI. :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

We've got plenty of billet and anodized bushing kits in stock, ready to ship same day!


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We've got plenty of billet and anodized bushing kits in stock, ready to ship same day!


 Phil hit me up with a quote for 5 sets shipped to South Africa...Will PM you address:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Yosh_Cupra said:


> Phil hit me up with a quote for 5 sets shipped to South Africa...Will PM you address:thumbup:


You've got mail :laugh:


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Thx mate...replied:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

Received (I'm in Scotland, UK) and installed to my 02M 6-speed box SEAT Leon - many thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

RobSonic said:


> Received (I'm in Scotland, UK) and installed to my 02M 6-speed box SEAT Leon - many thanks! :thumbup:


No problem, glad you're enjoying them :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## cjb88 (Aug 21, 2010)

do these bracket bushings work with the diesel geek shifter? i looked at some pictures of the diesel geek shifter and it looks like it still uses the stock bracket, but just seeing if anyone has any experience with it


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

cjb88 said:


> do these bracket bushings work with the diesel geek shifter? i looked at some pictures of the diesel geek shifter and it looks like it still uses the stock bracket, but just seeing if anyone has any experience with it


Yes they'll work with the Diesel Geek. I know a bunch of people on here are using them with the DG shifters.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

cjb88 said:


> do these bracket bushings work with the diesel geek shifter? i looked at some pictures of the diesel geek shifter and it looks like it still uses the stock bracket, but just seeing if anyone has any experience with it


The bushings worked with my 5 speed Diesel Geek and my 6 speed Diesel Geek
:thumbup:


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

I just ordered mine ...Unbelievably fast response time - great job Phil.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

gtimitch said:


> I just ordered mine ...Unbelievably fast response time - great job Phil.


----------



## surfo (Jan 6, 2006)

Just ordered 2 sets... can`t wait for them!


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey Phil, still waiting for my shipment bud Have sent through couple PMs with no answer...Pls get back to me mate...


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Yosh_Cupra said:


> Hey Phil, still waiting for my shipment bud Have sent through couple PMs with no answer...Pls get back to me mate...


 
Check your PMs boss


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Check your PMs boss


 :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

just ordered a set


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

RobClubley said:


> Just fitted the 42DD bushings. Combined with the Verdict ones it feels awesome.


RobClubley

What complements these bushings? Please supply part numbers -- I'm very interested.
Thanx


----------



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

The above busings are from here:

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/shifterbushings.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

RobClubley said:


> The above busings are from here:
> 
> http://www.42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/shifterbushings.html
> 
> Hope that helps!


It helps tremendously, thanks !!!


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

1.8tipgls said:


> just ordered a set


still waiting for a tracking number or something else knowing its been shipped, has been a few days


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

1.8tipgls said:


> still waiting for a tracking number or something else knowing its been shipped, has been a few days



PM Sent :thumbup:


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

gtimitch said:


> It helps tremendously, thanks !!!


I have them installed along with the Verdict Motorsport pieces, thanks for your advise.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Hope everyone is enjoying the three day weekend.. Thanks Columbus! :laugh:


----------



## mk3dream (Oct 12, 2008)

got a set of these were easy to install and work a charm, good thing my rubber ones were Fd


----------



## PsychoChild (Jan 19, 2008)

looking for a set for my mk4 5 speed


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

Just ordered a set... Look forward to getting these installed...


----------



## RIPJETTAGL (Apr 7, 2010)

What's with the website guys? Chrome is throwing up all kinds of warnings and red flags about an expired security certificate


----------



## tony450 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just ordered mine cant wait to try these out


----------



## DaLurker (Dec 4, 2009)

Want a set of these but showing out of stock! Emailed you Phil but haven't heard back. You guys still doing a September run?


----------



## VW_Calvin (May 8, 2008)

Any Canadian retailers? Or is there free shipping to Canada? It'll be my second pair. Loved em in my mk4 1.8t, needs some in my mk3 vr6....


----------



## mromaldini (Feb 5, 2012)

*MK3 VR6 Shift Bracket Bushings*

Phil are these still available for $20.00? I'm on the site and my cart states $25.00 is there a member coupon maybe? 

Also a while back you had replied to a members inquiry about a fix for the side to side slop in where you had stated that you guys were working on something for that...... did 'it' ever come to fruition......... not seeing anything on the site.


----------



## filthwagen (Mar 9, 2006)

Bump , would like to know about 20$ shippied price still good for vortex folk ? Any updates on a stronger spring or whatever you have planned to tighten up the play in the knob?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

filthwagen said:


> Bump , would like to know about 20$ shippied price still good for vortex folk ? Any updates on a stronger spring or whatever you have planned to tighten up the play in the knob?


The $20/shipped has expired. Using our bushings with the 42 DD ends really stiffens things up :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Great stocking stuffers :snowcool:


----------



## nomomk3 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have had mine for over a year now. love em.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

nomomk3 said:


> I have had mine for over a year now. love em.


Great to hear :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

Replied to PM's. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Merry Christmas Everyone! :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok I see now. These are the bushings for the actual bracket the cables clip to and then bolts to the tranny. 
Never thought there would be a need but I guess the rubber ones can get soft and cause slop in the shifter


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

Slimjimmn said:


> Ok I see now. These are the bushings for the actual bracket the cables clip to and then bolts to the tranny.
> Never thought there would be a need but I guess the rubber ones can get soft and cause slop in the shifter


Correct you are! They tighten up everything for a more precise and enjoyable driving experience.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Replied to PMs!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Yayy


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the orders everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Back in stock after a brief hiatus


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Bump for no more missed shifts for the race season!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the orders everyone :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Jerm23MK4 (Sep 20, 2012)

Where can i order these? are they still only $20?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Jerm23MK4 said:


> Where can i order these? are they still only $20?


http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=0100

They are $25 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Bump for a better shifting experience! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:grinsanta:


----------



## CupraR Carl (Jul 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> FREE SHIPPING on our billet shift bracket bushings is being offered from now until November 30th!
> 
> Simply enter "Free Shipping" in the coupon code box to get your set delivered for only $26.00!!!


Can you do free shipping to the UK on a set of bushings and draft42 designs shifter bushing set for 02m gear box.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

CupraR Carl said:


> Can you do free shipping to the UK on a set of bushings and draft42 designs shifter bushing set for 02m gear box.


Unfortunately free shipping is limited to the Continental U.S. only. 

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*FREE SHIPPING* on our billet shift bracket bushings is being offered throughout the month of December!!!

Simply enter "Free Shipping" in the coupon code box to get your set delivered for only $26.00!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Free shipping continues throughout the month of December! Take advantage of it before it's gone with the New Year!!!

:grinsanta:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

No sweet offers to us canadians? ( usps shipping ? )


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> No sweet offers to us canadians? ( usps shipping ? )


PM Sent! 

:grinsanta:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Free shipping continues throughout the month of December! Take advantage of it before it's gone with the New Year!!!
> 
> :grinsanta:


Today's the last day to get free shipping anywhere in the continental U.S!! :wave:


Wishing everyone a safe and happy New Years! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Tighten up those shifter assemblies!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------

